
Ask HN: How do you deal with stress over competition? - devdad
Hi HN. I&#x27;m currently building a product that integrates with a segment of restaurants. The product has hit beta and I&#x27;m in early talks with owners on implementing it in their establishments. Talks are going forward but are taking forever (by my standards).<p>I get really stressed that the competition somehow have more effective ways to get their product implemented. How do you deal with this kind of situation?<p>Our product is the best of the current market segment, but if I&#x27;m not first to establish myself in a restaurant that restaurant will be 10x harder to get into my product. The market is big but my local market which I&#x27;m targeting first is small.<p>Sidenote: this is not an app for takeaway.
======
brudgers
Keep in mind that in some cultures prolonging talks is a form of saying "No".
Continue trying to get to "no" with the current _potential_ customers. But at
the same time, keep looking for _potential_ customers who will quickly say
"yes". That's who you really want. The two ways to get to "yes" are: finding
the right _potential_ customers and building the right product. Mostly it is
building the right product and the right product is one that solves an
immediate pain for the customer.

Good luck.

